# lunar phases



## feelin' wright (Oct 7, 2007)

i am taking vacation on the 26 and hoping to camp on ft mccree and flounder gig some. I am curious about lunar phases affecting the flounder holding or not i have heard that it doesnt matter and i have also heard that the flounder wont hold andy help would be greatly appreciated since i have not had alot of experince with gigging thanks joey


----------



## X-Shark (Oct 3, 2007)

The Flounder "Can" be a little spookier at a Full Moon. The 25th is Full Moon.


----------



## Midnight Rider (Sep 30, 2007)

Yes when there is a bright moon above you in the sky the flounder can see you. So when you see a flounder better gig him fast. Especially if you see him quiver a little. he's getting ready to bolt.


----------



## Last Chance (Sep 27, 2007)

I agree with above statements also,i have found the flounder to be alot spookier on the brighter nights.


----------



## Death From Above (Sep 28, 2007)

I don't think the moon has anything to do with whether they hold are not. I've had them sit-tight on bright and dark nights. I think it depends on how long the flounders been settled in the spot when you pull up on him.


----------



## FlounderAssassin (Sep 28, 2007)

That may be true DFA but i have also noticed that a lot more run on a bright night then on a dark night. not saying you are wrong, thats just my opinion...


----------



## fla_scout (Sep 28, 2007)

I agree. Full moon = skiddish. Gig em fast.


----------



## Midnight Rider (Sep 30, 2007)

Well that settles it then. On a bright night the flounder are more apt to run on you.oke The tribe has spoken.


----------



## FlounderAssassin (Sep 28, 2007)

> *Midnight Rider (10/15/2007)*Well that settles it then. On a bright night the flounder are more apt to run on you.oke


Roger that...


----------



## X-Shark (Oct 3, 2007)

Still, Those are some beautiful nights to be on the water.


----------



## Midnight Rider (Sep 30, 2007)

Its a lot safer to having the moonlight to help see in the dark while under way.


----------



## X-Shark (Oct 3, 2007)

> *Midnight Rider (10/15/2007)*Its a lot safer to having the moonlight to help see in the dark while under way.




Yep.


----------



## Flounder9.75 (Sep 28, 2007)

> *X-Shark (10/15/2007)*Still, Those are some beautiful nights to be on the water.


Like MR said a lot safer too. 

So we all agree that bright moon nights might not be a good night to go,so everyone should stay home on those nights oke


----------



## Last Chance (Sep 27, 2007)

[/quote]

Like MR said a lot safer too. 

So we all agree that bright moon nights might not be a good night to go,so everyone should stay home on those nights oke[/quote]



LOL I don't see me stayin home on a full moon,i like the challenge so i will be out there,besides i'm to hard headed to stay home no matter what the weather is.:moon


----------



## FlounderAssassin (Sep 28, 2007)

im with last chance...i dont get that many opertunities to go so unless its pooring rain im going!!!


----------

